# If I describe a painting could someone help me



## eric8 (Jul 22, 2016)

identify it? My aunt had a huge painting in her living room that I used to love to look at when I was a child. It was a country scene of a boy laying under a tree with a dog. They were on a hill and down below the hill was a barn. I'm sorry there isn't much else I can give you. I'm sorry but that's about all I can describe. The boy in the painting did look like he belonged in the 20th century so that might help a little. It might have been similar to Paul Detlefsen but I don't think it was him. At least I haven't found any art by him that matches it. 

Thank you,
-Eric


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Have you tried doing a google search describing the painting in the keywords to see if the painting comes up?


----------



## eric8 (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes. I have tried to google it so many times without any luck. That's why I decided to join this forum with hopes that someone could help me.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

can you remember the breed of the dog?
was it color or B&W?
was it this?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Meli! Welcome back! I was wondering if you were okay? Tried to message you but for some reason I couldn't find your message link.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll put it under my name susan and thanks! X


----------



## eric8 (Jul 22, 2016)

No, that wasn't it. But I really do like that picture and thank you for all your help. I can't remember the breed of dog. I asked my father about it yesterday and he said he thought it might have had a windmill in the picture as well. I don't remember a windmill but of course it's been so long ago. I might be able to find it in some old photographs. I plan on looking soon as I can. If I find it, then i will scan and post it here to see if anyone can recognize the artist. Again, thank you to everyone for your help

-Eric


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

if you can get a snapshot of it on here theres a good chance someone will be able to track down the artist =)


----------

